# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Dimmer 12V - Help me!!!

## greg400rr

Γεια και χαρα σε όλη την παρέα...
Πολύ όμορφο και ψαγμένο το φόρουμ σας.
Έχει τα πάντα μέσα και μπορείς να βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι και να πάρεις συμβουλές από τις τόσες δημοσιεύσεις που υπάρχουν.

Προσπάθησα να ψάξω λίγο πριν ποστάρω αλλά δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι. Ίσως επειδή το ψάχνω ή το γράφω λάθος.

Έχω κάτι θερμαινόμενα grip στο μηχανάκι μου τα οποία είναι max 4Α. Θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα controller απο τον οποίο θα μπορώ να ρυθμίζω εγώ τις αντιστάσεις των grips μου. Από 0% εως 100%.

Λογικά θα πρέπει να είναι ένα είδος ρυθμιστή τάσεως που να μπορεί να λειτουργήσει είτε μιας μεταβλητής αντίστασης ειτε μέσω ενος κιβωτίου αντιστάσεων) με μεταγωγικό... Θα προτιμούσα το πρώτο!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα ήταν δεκτή!!!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, 
Γρηγόρης!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι φίλε Γρηγόρη, αν το κάνεις έτσι, οι απώλειες ενέργειας θα είναι μεγάλες! Θέλεις switching ρυθμιστή με ένα MOSFET ή τρανζίστορ ισχύος που θα οδηγείται με PWM.

----------


## greg400rr

Αμεση απάντηση...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   Ευχαριστώ!!!

Εχουμε κάτι τέτοιο κάπου?  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω, αλλά είναι πανεύκολο να φτιάξεις εσύ ένα.

----------


## greg400rr

Πανεύκολο για σενα που ξέρεις...  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: 

Για μενα δεν ειναι και τόσο... Θα χρειαστω σίγουρα κάποιο μπούσουλα...

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την βοήθεια... Το ψάχνω ακόμα... Ελπίζω να βρω κάτι...

----------


## FILMAN

Αν δε βιάζεσαι, να σου φτιάξω ένα σχεδιάκι και να στο ανεβάσω μεθαύριο...

----------

marfa (19-04-12)

----------


## greg400rr

Το συζητάς????

Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα είσαι Θεός!!! Ανέβασε σχεδιάκι και εγώ θα ανεβάσω τίποτα κοψίδια να το γιορτάσουμε!!!  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## FILMAN

> Το συζητάς????
> 
> Αν το κάνεις αυτό θα είσαι Θεός!!! Ανέβασε σχεδιάκι και εγώ θα ανεβάσω τίποτα κοψίδια να το γιορτάσουμε!!!



Καλά, κόψε κάτι! 2 μέρες υπομονή λοιπόν...

----------


## greg400rr

Το προηγούμενο controller ήταν κάπως έτσι: 

Αλλά δεν λειτούργησε σχεδόν ποτέ.
Γι αυτό θέλω να φτιάξω μια ιδιοκατασκευή πιο αξιόπιστη και ας μειονεκτεί οπτικά...

----------


## FILMAN

Δυστυχώς θα μειονεκτεί και από θέμα όγκου!

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο το κυκλωμα ειναι δοκιμασμενο απο μενα και δουλευει κανονικα χωρις καμια αλλαγη... 
http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/pwm1/

βεβαια απο θεμα χωρου τι παιζει? τι μηχανη εχεις?

----------


## sotron1

> αυτο το κυκλωμα ειναι δοκιμασμενο απο μενα και δουλευει κανονικα χωρις καμια αλλαγη... 
> http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/pwm1/



Το ίδιο κι από εμένα.
Σωτήρης.

----------


## greg400rr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες... Ησαστε όλοι σας σουπερ...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Ενα Vstrom έχω και από χώρο πιστεύω ότι είμαι μια χαρά... Απο που μπορώ να αγοράσω αυτά τα υλικά που αναγράφονται στο κύκλωμα? Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που μπορώ να του δωσω την λίστα και να μου τα δώσει όλα χωρις να χρειαστεί να τα ψάχνω απο δω και απο κει???  :Smile:

----------


## sotron1

> Απο που μπορώ να αγοράσω αυτά τα υλικά που αναγράφονται στο κύκλωμα? Υπάρχει κάποιο μαγαζί που μπορώ να του δωσω την λίστα και να μου τα δώσει όλα χωρις να χρειαστεί να τα ψάχνω απο δω και απο κει???



Από εδώ, είναι Αθήνα, έχει και τιμές online και στα στέλνει κιόλας.

http://gr.rsdelivers.com/

Σωτήρης.

----------


## FILMAN

Για δέστε και αυτό που σχεδίασα προχτές...

----------


## FILMAN

Χάλια φαίνεται... Για να δούμε αυτό...

----------


## greg400rr

> Για δέστε και αυτό που σχεδίασα προχτές...



Ρε φίλε 1000 ευχαριστώ και σε σένα και στα άλλα τα παιδιά... 
Το δικό σου είναι πιο κατανοητό και το κατάλαβα... 
Τα αλλα ειναι πιο ψαγμένα και δεν κάνουν για μένα μιας και δεν υπάρχει και η ανάλογη εμπειρία... Πάντως είσαστε όλοι SUPER!!!

----------


## FILMAN

> Ρε φίλε 1000 ευχαριστώ και σε σένα και στα άλλα τα παιδιά... 
> Το δικό σου είναι πιο κατανοητό και το κατάλαβα... 
> Τα αλλα ειναι πιο ψαγμένα και δεν κάνουν για μένα μιας και δεν υπάρχει και η ανάλογη εμπειρία... Πάντως είσαστε όλοι SUPER!!!



Βασικά νομίζω ότι το δικό μου είναι λιγότερο κατανοητό, καθώς είναι μια πολύ "πονηρή" συνδεσμολογία του 555!

----------


## greg400rr

Ναι αλλά το καταλαβαίνω το κύκλωμα...



Αυτό είναι λίγο πιο μπερδεμένο... Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι κάνω για να λειτουργήσει 12 ή 24V...  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

Το μόνο που δεν κατάλαβα στο δικό σου ήταν η συνδεσμολογία του IRF9540 αλλά με λίγο διάβασμα και ψάξιμο θα το βρω κι αυτο!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

edit: και το S1 για πιο λόγω το βάζεις?

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι αλλά το καταλαβαίνω το κύκλωμα...
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι λίγο πιο μπερδεμένο... Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τι κάνω για να λειτουργήσει 12 ή 24V... 
> 
> Απλώς στα 24V χρησιμοποιείς ένα 7812 για να τροφοδοτήσεις με 12V το κύκλωμα παλμοδότησης. Στα 12V δεν χρειάζεσαι 7812, αφού τα 12V είναι ήδη έτοιμα!
> 
> Το μόνο που δεν κατάλαβα στο δικό σου ήταν η συνδεσμολογία του IRF9540 αλλά με λίγο διάβασμα και ψάξιμο θα το βρω κι αυτο!!!   
> ...



Ο S1 έχει 3 θέσεις: στην επάνω, η αντίσταση θερμάνσεως τροφοδοτείται σταθερά με 12V αποδίδοντας έτσι τη μέγιστη ισχύ άσχετα με τη θέση του ποτενσιόμετρου. Στη μεσαία, η έξοδος ρυθμίζεται από το ποτενσιόμετρο, και στην κάτω, η αντίσταση δεν τροφοδοτείται καθόλου, πάλι άσχετα από τη θέση του ποτενσιόμετρου. Τον έχω βάλει γιατί από το ποτενσιόμετρο μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το duty cycle της εξόδου από 1 - 99%, όχι από 0 - 100%. Δεν μπορείς δηλαδή να σβήσεις τελείως την αντίσταση γυρνώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο τέρμα αριστερά. Πάντως αν νομίζεις ότι δεν σου χρειάζεται, μπορείς να τον παραλείψεις και μάλιστα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τις R1 και R5 με γεφυρώματα.

----------


## greg400rr

> Πάντως αν νομίζεις ότι δεν σου χρειάζεται, μπορείς να τον παραλείψεις και μάλιστα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τις R1 και R5 με γεφυρώματα.



Οπότε γεφυρώνοντας R1 και R5, γεφυρώνω 4-8 και 2-6 στο 555!!! Σωστά???

----------


## FILMAN

> Οπότε γεφυρώνοντας R1 και R5, γεφυρώνω 4-8 και 2-6 στο 555!!! Σωστά???



Ακριβώς! :Smile:

----------


## greg400rr

χαχαχα 


Αντε και ο θεός βοηθός!!!

Πρώτη κατασκευή είναι θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο!!! 
 για όλα!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Παρακαλώωωωωωωωωω... Άμα κολλήσεις πουθενά, εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

QWE.JPG
Φίλιππε, αυτό πως μπορώ να το "οδηγήσω" με 0-10V, αντί του ποντεσιομέτρου? Για την οδήγησή του θα χρησιμοποιήσω αναλογική έξοδο 0-10V από PLC.
Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σου.

----------


## FILMAN

Απλώς δεν γίνεται. Πρέπει να πας σε άλλο κύκλωμα. Δεν σου κάνουν τα UC3842 / UC3843;

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Απλώς δεν γίνεται. Πρέπει να πας σε άλλο κύκλωμα. Δεν σου κάνουν τα UC3842 / UC3843;



Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Για να τα δω!!

----------


## FILMAN

Δες και τα UC3524 / 3525 / 3526 και διάλεξε όποιο σου κάνει καλύτερα.

----------


## Spaniolas

> Χάλια φαίνεται... Για να δούμε αυτό...
> 
> QWE.JPG



καλησπέρα filman, στο σχέδιο που έχεις φτιάξει, αν θέλω να τρβήξω παραπάνω amper (γύρω στα 10 με 12 και max τα 15), εκτώς από το mosfet να αλλάξω και τίποτα άλλο? πχ. όπως την δίοδο 1Ν5401 και αν τι πρέπει να βάλω.

επίσης ποιος είναι ο ρόλος της 1Ν5401 στο κύκλωμα?

----------


## FILMAN

> καλησπέρα filman, στο σχέδιο που έχεις φτιάξει, αν θέλω να τρβήξω παραπάνω amper (γύρω στα 10 με 12 και max τα 15), εκτώς από το mosfet να αλλάξω και τίποτα άλλο? πχ. όπως την δίοδο 1Ν5401 και αν τι πρέπει να βάλω.
> 
> επίσης ποιος είναι ο ρόλος της 1Ν5401 στο κύκλωμα?



Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το MOSFET με ένα IRF4905 και να κάνεις την R2 68Ω.
Η 1Ν5401 δεν χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση, είναι εκεί για να καίει την ασφάλεια αν συνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία με ανάποδη πολικότητα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Φίλιππε ποια είναι η διαφορά των δυο κυκλωμάτων (#15 και #16);

----------


## Spaniolas

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Φίλιππε

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε ποια είναι η διαφορά των δυο κυκλωμάτων (#15 και #16);



Η ανάλυση της εικόνας.

----------


## spiroscfu

Και είπα να γράψω "εκτός του μεγέθους"

αλλά δεν το έκανα φοβούμενος κράξιμο :Rolleyes: .

----------


## Spaniolas

> Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το MOSFET με ένα IRF4905 και να κάνεις την R2 68Ω.
> Η 1Ν5401 δεν χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση, είναι εκεί για να καίει την ασφάλεια αν συνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία με ανάποδη πολικότητα.



Να κάνω τρεις ακόμα ερωτήσεις.

α) βρήκα εύκαιρο ένα IRF5210 (Datasheet), το οποίο λογικά μου κάνει. Από όσο είδα το Vdss παραμένει ίδιο με του IRF9540 που είχε το σχέδιο,, επομένως κρατάω την R2 στα 120 Ω. σωστά?

β) στο datasheet για την θερμική αντίσταση του mosfet έχει το παρακάτω πίνακα

table.JPG

αυτό σημείνει ότι ανάλογα πως θα το βάλω να ψύχεται (επάνω στο κουτί, με ψύκτρα και πάστα, στο αέρα) πέρνω τον ανάλογο συντελεστή, πολλαπλασιάζω με τα μέγιστα watt που θα το βάζω να δοτλεύει (15Α στην περίπτωση μου) και βρίσκω την θερμοκρασία που θα έχει κατά την λειτουργία του. σωστά?
Ερώτηση μπόνους : Επίσης με το IRF4905 που μου πρότεινες, υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δουλέψω στα 15Α χωρις ψύκτρα ή θα ψήνω μπιφτέκια από την θερμοκρασία?

γ) στο παρακάτω γράφημα (είναι μέσα από το datasheet) τι είναι και πως υπολογίζω το Eas για λειτουργία στα 15Α
graph.JPG

----------


## FILMAN

> Και είπα να γράψω "εκτός του μεγέθους"
> 
> αλλά δεν το έκανα φοβούμενος κράξιμο.



Αααααααα, διακρίνω μια έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης!

----------


## spiroscfu

Το έχω αυτό φίλιππε!




Έναν εύκολο υπολογισμό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βρεις τα watt στο περίπου,
υπολογίζεις την Vds με I*Rds(on)=>15*0.06=900mV και τα watt του fet 0.9*15=*13.5W*.


Και από τον πίνακα που έβαλες βλέπουμε RqJA=62°C/W δηλ. η μπριζόλα μπορεί να σου καεί 13,5*62=837°C,
λοιπόν θέλεις ψύκτρα δες αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=59307


υγ. Για να πάρεις τα 15Α πρέπει η Vgs να είναι πάνω από -7V.

----------


## FILMAN

> α) βρήκα εύκαιρο ένα IRF5210 (Datasheet), το οποίο λογικά μου κάνει. Από όσο είδα το Vdss παραμένει ίδιο με του IRF9540 που είχε το σχέδιο,, επομένως κρατάω την R2 στα 120 Ω. σωστά?



Η τιμή της R2 δεν έχει να κάνει με τη μέγιστη τάση που αντέχει το MOSFET στην αποκοπή. Καθορίζει την ταχύτητα μεταγωγής του MOSFET από ON σε OFF και αντίστροφα. Μικρή τιμή της (π.χ. 0Ω) ζορίζει το εξάρτημα οδήγησης (εδώ το 555) διότι έτσι επιβάλλεται στην έξοδο του 555 η χωρητικότητα Cgs του MOSFET άμεσα. Είναι δηλ. σαν να βάλεις στην έξοδο του 555 ένα πυκνωτή μερικών nF ως προς την τροφοδοσία. Λόγω των συχνών παλμών στην έξοδο του 555, αυτό θα πρέπει να δίνει ένα υψηλό ρεύμα (ο πυκνωτής ασκεί διαφόριση). Η R2 μπαίνει για να περιορίσει αυτό ακριβώς το ρεύμα. Από την άλλη, μια μεγάλη τιμή για την R2 θα καθυστερεί τη μεταγωγή του MOSFET με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να βρίσκεται πολύ ώρα στην ενεργό περιοχή με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνεται και επίσης στα όρια της μεταγωγής να έχουμε χαμηλότερη τάση στο φορτίο μας. Γενικά αυτές οι αντιστάσεις παίρνουν τιμές από μερικά Ω ως μερικές εκατοντάδες Ω ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Στην πραγματικότητα μπορείς να βάλεις κι άλλες τιμές εκτός από τα 68 ή τα 120Ω, προτίμησε όμως τα 68Ω ώστε να έχεις τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα μεταγωγής χωρίς να ξεπεράσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου του 555 που είναι 200mA (12V / 68Ω = 176mA).




> β) στο datasheet για την θερμική αντίσταση του mosfet έχει το παρακάτω πίνακα
> 
> table.JPG
> 
> αυτό σημείνει ότι ανάλογα πως θα το βάλω να ψύχεται (επάνω στο κουτί, με  ψύκτρα και πάστα, στο αέρα) πέρνω τον ανάλογο συντελεστή, πολλαπλασιάζω  με τα μέγιστα watt που θα το βάζω να δοτλεύει (15Α στην περίπτωση μου)  και βρίσκω την θερμοκρασία που θα έχει κατά την λειτουργία του. σωστά?



Αν το αφήσεις στον αέρα, η θερμική αντίσταση είναι 62οC / W. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάθε W καταναλισκόμενης επάνω στο MOSFET ισχύος, η θερμοκρασία του θα είναι 62οC μεγαλύτερη από αυτή του περιβάλλοντος. Π.χ. αν η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος είναι 40οC και το MOSFET καταναλώνει 500mW, η θερμοκρασία του θα είναι 40 + (62 * 0.5) = 40 + 31 = 71οC.

Με ID = 15Α και RDSon = 60mΩ η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς σε συνεχή αγωγή είναι 152 * 0.06 = 13.5W. Χωρίς ψύκτρα λοιπόν η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία των 175οC επιτυγχάνεται σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 175 - (62 * 13.5) = 175 - 837 = 662οC υπό το μηδέν! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση λοιπόν να μην απαιτηθεί ψύξη!

Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι θέλουμε κατά τη λειτουργία σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 30οC η θερμοκρασία του MOSFET να μην υπερβεί τους 65οC. Εφόσον η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς των 13.5W θα πρέπει λοιπόν να αντιστοιχεί σε μια διαφορά θερμοκρασίας 65 - 30 = 35οC, η συνολική θερμική αντίσταση θα είναι 35 / 13.5 = 2.6οC / W. Από αυτά αφαιρείς τα 0.75 που είναι η θερμική αντίσταση ημιαγωγού - μεταλλικής πλάτης του εξαρτήματος (Rθjc), όπως επίσης και τα 0.5 που είναι η θερμική αντίσταση μεταξύ πλάτης του εξαρτήματος και επιφάνειας της ψύκτρας (με θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα ανάμεσα, Rθcs). Έχεις λοιπόν 2.6 - 0.75 - 0.5 = 1.35οC / W. Άρα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια ψύκτρα με θερμική αντίσταση όχι μεγαλύτερη από 1.35οC / W.





> Ερώτηση μπόνους : Επίσης με το IRF4905 που μου πρότεινες, υπάρχει  περίπτωση να το δουλέψω στα 15Α χωρις ψύκτρα ή θα ψήνω μπιφτέκια από την  θερμοκρασία?



Αν έβαζες το IRF4905 που σου πρότεινα, (έχει 3 φορές μικρότερη RDSon από το IRF5210) θα είχες αντίστοιχα μόνο 4.5W καταναλισκόμενης ισχύος οπότε θα χρειαζόσουν μικρότερη ψύκτρα.

Tip: Βάζοντας 3 IRF4905 παράλληλα, το ρεύμα των 15Α σπάει στα 3, οπότε με ρεύμα 5Α και RDSon = 20mΩ το κάθε MOSFET θα καταναλώνει μόνον 500mW με αποτέλεσμα να βρίσκεται σε θερμοκρασία μόνον 62 * 0.5 = 31οC πάνω από τη θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος (χωρίς ψύκτρες)! (Σε αυτή την περίπτωση το κάθε MOSFET θα πρέπει να έχει τη δικιά του R2.)




> γ) στο παρακάτω γράφημα (είναι μέσα από το datasheet) τι είναι και πως υπολογίζω το Eas για λειτουργία στα 15Α
> graph.JPG



Το γράφημα αυτό δε έχει καμιά σχέση με τους υπολογισμούς που πρέπει να κάνεις. Απλώς το αγνοείς.

----------

herctrap (20-04-12), 

Spaniolas (21-04-12), 

spiroscfu (20-04-12), 

SRF (20-04-12)

----------


## FILMAN

> Το έχω αυτό φίλιππε!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έναν εύκολο υπολογισμό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βρεις τα watt στο περίπου,
> υπολογίζεις την Vds με I*Rds(on)=>15*0.06=900mV και τα watt του fet 0.9*15=*13.5W*.
> 
> 
> ...



Ορίστε, με πρόλαβες πάλι. Βέβαια να πούμε ότι η μπριζόλα θα καεί τοπικά, σε ένα ορθογώνιο παραλληλόγραμμο 1 Χ 1.5cm με επίσης ένα άψητο σημείο σε σχήμα κύκλου διαμέτρου 3.5mm σε μια άκρη!

Η τάση οδήγησής μας εδώ είναι -12V οπότε υπερκαλύπτει τα -7V όπως σωστά παρατήρησες.

----------


## spiroscfu

Αναλυτικότατος όπως πάντα!

Μια ερώτηση, όταν γειώνει την τάση της πύλης το 555 η Vgs δεν θα είναι Vdd-Vds? δηλ. περίπου στα -11V.

----------


## FILMAN

Vdd - Vds δεν θα είναι, διότι η πηγή ενώνεται στη θετική τροφοδοσία. Φυσικά δεν θα είναι και 12V νταν, διότι η έξοδος του 555 δεν θα γίνεται και 0.000000V! Αν π.χ. η έξοδος του 555 δεν πέσει κατω από 0.5V (λέμε τώρα) η Vgs θα είναι 12 - 0.5 = 11.5V.

----------


## SRF

> Η τιμή της R2 δεν έχει να κάνει με τη μέγιστη τάση που αντέχει το MOSFET στην αποκοπή. Καθορίζει την ταχύτητα μεταγωγής του MOSFET από ON σε OFF και αντίστροφα. Μικρή τιμή της (π.χ. 0Ω) ζορίζει το εξάρτημα οδήγησης (εδώ το 555) διότι έτσι επιβάλλεται στην έξοδο του 555 η χωρητικότητα Cgs του MOSFET άμεσα. Είναι δηλ. σαν να βάλεις στην έξοδο του 555 ένα πυκνωτή μερικών nF ως προς την τροφοδοσία. Λόγω των συχνών παλμών στην έξοδο του 555, αυτό θα πρέπει να δίνει ένα υψηλό ρεύμα (ο πυκνωτής ασκεί διαφόριση). Η R2 μπαίνει για να περιορίσει αυτό ακριβώς το ρεύμα. Από την άλλη, μια μεγάλη τιμή για την R2 θα καθυστερεί τη μεταγωγή του MOSFET με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να βρίσκεται πολύ ώρα στην ενεργό περιοχή με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνεται και επίσης στα όρια της μεταγωγής να έχουμε χαμηλότερη τάση στο φορτίο μας. Γενικά αυτές οι αντιστάσεις παίρνουν τιμές από μερικά Ω ως μερικές εκατοντάδες Ω ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας. Στην πραγματικότητα μπορείς να βάλεις κι άλλες τιμές εκτός από τα 68 ή τα 120Ω, προτίμησε όμως τα 68Ω ώστε να έχεις τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή ταχύτητα μεταγωγής χωρίς να ξεπεράσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου του 555 που είναι 200mA (12V / 68Ω = 176mA).
> 
> Αν το αφήσεις στον αέρα, η θερμική αντίσταση είναι 62οC / W. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για κάθε W καταναλισκόμενης επάνω στο MOSFET ισχύος, η θερμοκρασία του θα είναι 62οC μεγαλύτερη από αυτή του περιβάλλοντος. Π.χ. αν η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος είναι 40οC και το MOSFET καταναλώνει 500mW, η θερμοκρασία του θα είναι 40 + (62 * 0.5) = 40 + 31 = 71οC.
> 
> Με ID = 15Α και RDSon = 60mΩ η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς σε συνεχή αγωγή είναι 152 * 0.06 = 13.5W. Χωρίς ψύκτρα λοιπόν η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία των 175οC επιτυγχάνεται σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 175 - (62 * 13.5) = 175 - 837 = 662οC υπό το μηδέν! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση λοιπόν να μην απαιτηθεί ψύξη!
> 
> Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι θέλουμε κατά τη λειτουργία σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος 30οC η θερμοκρασία του MOSFET να μην υπερβεί τους 65οC. Εφόσον η καταναλισκόμενη ισχύς των 13.5W θα πρέπει λοιπόν να αντιστοιχεί σε μια διαφορά θερμοκρασίας 65 - 30 = 35οC, η συνολική θερμική αντίσταση θα είναι 35 / 13.5 = 2.6οC / W. Από αυτά αφαιρείς τα 0.75 που είναι η θερμική αντίσταση ημιαγωγού - μεταλλικής πλάτης του εξαρτήματος (Rθjc), όπως επίσης και τα 0.5 που είναι η θερμική αντίσταση μεταξύ πλάτης του εξαρτήματος και επιφάνειας της ψύκτρας (με θερμοαγώγιμη πάστα ανάμεσα, Rθcs). Έχεις λοιπόν 2.6 - 0.75 - 0.5 = 1.35οC / W. Άρα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια ψύκτρα με θερμική αντίσταση όχι μεγαλύτερη από 1.35οC / W.
> 
> 
> ...



Απλά... ωραίος!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

> διότι η πηγή ενώνεται στη θετική τροφοδοσία.



Έχεις δίκιο φίλιππε μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## FILMAN

> Απλά... ωραίος!!!



Δεν έχεις δει τη φάτσα μου, γι' αυτό τα λες αυτά...  :Lol:

----------


## Spaniolas

Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ, το ποστ σου ήταν συνοπτικό, ουσιώδης και απόλητα κατανοητό, τουλάχιστον να αρχίσω να έχω ένα μπούσουλα για να διαβάζω τα datasheets και να αντλώ ππληροφορίες.

όταν λές 3 mosfet παράλληληλα να υποθέση ότι εννοείς κάτι σαν το παρακάτω

aaa.jpg

επίσης, αν θέλω να έχω τροφοδοσία από το + στο φορτίο μου, αντικαθιστώ το mosfet με n-channel (όμοιων χαρακτηριστικών) και συνδέω ανάποδα ταν απαγωγό και την πηγή? Δλδ το S στην γείωση και το D στο + και τροφοδοτώ to φορτίο μου από το D και την γείωση?



*Κρίσιμη ερώτηση :* Καταδκέυασα το κύκλωμα και του έβαλα ένα led (με την απαρέτητη αντίσταση) για να το δοκιμάσω και το dimmare μια χαρά, όταν έβαλα μεγάλο φορτίο (γύρω στα 8-10Α - αντίσταση χρωμονικελίνης) δεν λειτουργουσε το κύκλωμα, τι μπορεί να φταίει?   :Confused1:

----------


## spiroscfu

Το σχέδιο που έβαλες σωστό είναι αλλά στην θέση των n-channel θα βάλεις p.

Αν θέλεις να το κάνεις με n το κάνεις κάπως έτσι

powermosfet.JPGπου μετά το φορτίο θα ενεργοποιείτε με θετική τάση στην πύλη και όχι γειώνοντας την (όπως το p-channel).

Και για το τελευταίο η τροφοδοσία σου μπορεί να δώσει την ισχύ που ζητάς.

----------


## Spaniolas

> Το σχέδιο που έβαλες σωστό είναι αλλά στην θέση των n-channel θα βάλεις p.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να το κάνεις με n το κάνεις κάπως έτσι
> 
> powermosfet.JPGπου μετά το φορτίο θα ενεργοποιείτε με θετική τάση στην πύλη και όχι γειώνοντας την (όπως το p-channel).
> 
> Και για το τελευταίο η τροφοδοσία σου μπορεί να δώσει την ισχύ που ζητάς.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ ότι έχει ανάποδη φορά το βελάκι στο σχέδιο μου, αλλά δεν βρίσκω κουμπί για να επεξεργαστό το νημα μου και να αλλάξω την φώτο

----------


## FILMAN

Με κάλυψες Σπύρο!

Επίσης Αλέξη στο σχήμα σου εννοείται πως δεν θα βάλεις καθόλου τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση που φαίνεται "ξέμπαρκη" αριστερά.

----------


## Spaniolas

> Με κάλυψες Σπύρο!
> 
> Επίσης Αλέξη στο σχήμα σου εννοείται πως δεν θα βάλεις καθόλου τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση που φαίνεται "ξέμπαρκη" αριστερά.




Όντως φένεται ξέμπαρκη, αλλά είναι η  R3 από το σχέδιο σου για το dimmer, που συνδέται ενδιάμεσα στις 2 διόδους. Απλά δεν έκανα όλο το σχέδιο  :Sad:

----------


## Spaniolas

QWE.JPG

Ρε αίδες μια βοήθεια διότι μου έχει φάει τα συκώτια αυτο το κύκλωμα.
το είχα κάνει board και είχε δουλέψει. Το φτιάχνω σε πλακέτα και δεν δουλευει, δεν dimmaρει το ledάκι. Το ξαναφτιάχνω σε board πάλι δεν ντιμμάρει.

του άλλαξα Mosfet, του άλλαξα 555 πάλι τίποτα. 
Ένα σημείο που έχω κολήσει και δεν θυμάμαι πως το είχα κάνει στο board είναι στον διακόπτη. Ο φίλλιπας λέει ότι είναι κανονικά 3 θέσεις και όχι 2 όπως είναι στο κύκλωμα. 




> *Ο S1 έχει 3 θέσεις: στην επάνω, η  αντίσταση θερμάνσεως τροφοδοτείται σταθερά με 12V αποδίδοντας έτσι τη  μέγιστη ισχύ άσχετα με τη θέση του ποτενσιόμετρου. Στη μεσαία, η έξοδος  ρυθμίζεται από το ποτενσιόμετρο, και στην κάτω, η αντίσταση δεν  τροφοδοτείται καθόλου, πάλι άσχετα από τη θέση του ποτενσιόμετρου.* Τον  έχω βάλει γιατί από το ποτενσιόμετρο μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το duty cycle  της εξόδου από 1 - 99%, όχι από 0 - 100%. Δεν μπορείς δηλαδή να σβήσεις  τελείως την αντίσταση γυρνώντας το ποτενσιόμετρο τέρμα αριστερά. Πάντως  αν νομίζεις ότι δεν σου χρειάζεται, μπορείς να τον παραλείψεις και  μάλιστα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τις R1 και R5  με γεφυρώματα.



όστην μεσαία θέση επιτρέπει το ντιμμάρισμα. Εγώ δεν βάζω καθολου διακόπτη διότι θέλω να είναι μόνιμα ρυθμιζόμενο. Οπότε σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα από την R1 πάω κατευθείαν στο άκρο 4 του 555 και καταργώ τον διακόπτη καθώς και τον αγωγό που συνεχίζει προς τα κάτω και πάει στον κόμβο με R5 και ποδαράκι 6, οπότε συνδέω το 6 στην R5 και από εκεί πάω στον κόμδο με τις διόδου και τον πυκνωτή C3.
Επίσης κάτι που παρατήρησα, ο Φίλιπος γράφει ότι όταν ο διακόπτης είναι στην επάνω θέση, διλαδή γειώνει το ποδαράκι 4, τότε τροφοδοτείται με το 100% το φορτίο του mosfet. Εγω σε δοκιμές, μόλις γειώσω το πόδι 4 το λεντάκι σβήνει.

Μια βοήθεια παίδες, διότι θα το κάνω φρίσμπι από την ταράτσα.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Μια βοήθεια παίδες, διότι θα το κάνω φρίσμπι από την ταράτσα.



Επειδή ο Φίλιππος λείπει και για να μην κάνεις φρίσμπι, αναφέρει και αυτό το δοκίμασες?




> Πάντως  αν νομίζεις ότι δεν σου χρειάζεται, μπορείς  να τον παραλείψεις και  μάλιστα σ' αυτή την περίπτωση μπορείς να  αντικαταστήσεις τις R1 και R5  με γεφυρώματα.



Και κοίτα μην έχεις βάλει ανάποδα τα drain/source του fet, στο source δίνεις τάση στο drain το φορτίο.

----------


## Spaniolas

> Επειδή ο Φίλιππος λείπει και για να μην κάνεις φρίσμπι, αναφέρει και αυτό το δοκίμασες?
> 
> 
>  Και κοίτα μην έχεις βάλει ανάποδα τα drain/source του fet, στο source δίνεις τάση στο drain το φορτίο.




Ναι σπύρο, τα δοκίμασα και τα γεφυρώματα αλλά τζίφος.

Όσο για το μοσφετ είναι το  http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...ta/irf5210.pdf ,
όπως το κοιτας από την μεριά που είναι τα γράμματα και με τα ποδαράκια προς τα κάτω
το  αριστερά είναι το gate και το σύνδεσα στην κόμβο ποτενσιομέτρου με  πόδαράκι 3 (παρεμβάλοντας εννοείται και την κατάλληλη αντίσταση  ενδιάμεσα)
Το μεσάιο ποδαράκι (μαζί με την πλάτη είναι το drain) που  τα σύνδεσα στην είσοδο του φορτιό και από την έξοδο του φορτίου πήγα  στην γη.
το δεξιά ποδαράκι είναι το soyrce που το πήγα στο +

σωστά δεν είναι οι συνδέσεις?

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι σωστές είναι 
για κοίτα ξανά μην έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος στο κύκλωμα και σου ξεφεύγει (με 12 βολτ το τροφοδοτείς ε)


επίσης




> Επίσης κάτι που παρατήρησα, ο Φίλιπος γράφει ότι όταν ο διακόπτης είναι  στην επάνω θέση, διλαδή γειώνει το ποδαράκι 4, τότε τροφοδοτείται με το  100% το φορτίο του mosfet. Εγω σε δοκιμές, μόλις γειώσω το πόδι 4 το  λεντάκι σβήνει.



επειδής νομίζω πως είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάνει λάθος ο Φίλιππος
το έκανα emulation και δουλεύει κανονικά

Capture.JPGCapture1.JPGCapture2.JPGCapture3.JPG

----------


## SRF

Μιά ερώτηση. Τι 555 έχεις πάρει? LMC555? LM555? Το πρώτο είναι CMOS με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται...

----------


## Spaniolas

> Ναι σωστές είναι 
> για κοίτα ξανά μην έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος στο κύκλωμα και σου ξεφεύγει (με 12 βολτ το τροφοδοτείς ε)
> 
> 
> επίσης
> 
> επειδής νομίζω πως είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάνει λάθος ο Φίλιππος
> το έκανα emulation και δουλεύει κανονικά
> 
> Capture.JPGCapture1.JPGCapture2.JPGCapture3.JPG



Δεν αντιλέγω ότι το κύκλωμα δουλεύει, άλλωστε το ανέφερα και στο πρώτο πως ότι την πρώτη φορά μου δούλεψε. 
13,6V για την ακρίβεια του δίνω, με αυτην την τροφοδοσία μου είχε δουλέψει και την πρώτη φορά. 
Κοιτάω και ξανακοιτώ το κύκλωμα αλλα δεν βλέπω κάτι λάθος. θα δοκιμάσω πάλι πάντως με το σχεδιάγραμα απο τις εικόνες που ανέβασες.

Υ.Γ. Σπύρο πιο πρόγραμμα χρισημοποιείς για εξομείωση?






> Μιά ερώτηση. Τι 555 έχεις πάρει? LMC555? LM555? Το πρώτο είναι CMOS με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται...



όλα όσα έχω είναι ΝΕ555, και cmos και απλά. τα δοκίμασα όλα αλλά νιετ κακά.



Κάτι άλλο τώρα, βρήκα το παρακάτω κύκλωμα
ledpwmdimmer555_1283064239.png

αν το τροποποιήσω όπως παρακάτω θα είναι οκ? 
qwe2.jpg 
(Η R1 είναι 4,7ΚΩ - 1/4 W)
(Oi δίοδοι 1Ν4841)
(και σκέυτηκα επίσης στην τροφοδοσία να βάλω έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 470mF - σαν αντιστοιχία του 2200mF που έχει ο φίλιππος στο δικό του και στο ποδαράκι 5 ένα πολυεστερικό 0,1μF και γείωση)

Σημείωσει ότι θα βάλω είτε p είτε n mosfet (όποιο βρω πιο εύκολα) και θα τραβάω μαχ 12Α (οπότε μπορεί να βάλω και  ή 3 mosfet παράλληλα, συνδεσμολογία όπως έχει περιγραφεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ του ίδιου νήματος)

Τι λέτε θα δουλέψει ή θα κάνει μπαμ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον θα δουλέψει, φυσικά αν βάλεις pfet θα αλλάξεις την συνδεσμολογία του (βάλε και έναν 100nf στο cntrl με γείωση).

Από το proteus το isis Αλέξη

----------


## Spaniolas

> Μάλλον θα δουλέψει, φυσικά αν βάλεις pfet θα αλλάξεις την συνδεσμολογία του (βάλε και έναν 100nf στο cntrl με γείωση)....



το το ποιο πιθανο είναι να βάλω nfet, γιαυτό έφτιαξα και αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία. για το ctrl (ποδι 5) το έχω ηδη αναφέρει (απλα από λάθος είχα βάλει mF αντί μF). O ο ηλεκτρολυτικός στην αρχή του της τροφοδοσίας είναι ως "σταθεροποιητής" σωστά; Τα 470μF είναι καλά ή να βάλω μεγαλύτερο?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον μf θα εννοείς, με 100μf στο cntrl μπορεί να σου κάνει μαλακιούλες μέχρι να φορτίσει 100nf θέλει.

Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι για εξομάλυνση και 470 να βάλεις αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι ok δεν θα έχεις κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## Spaniolas

> Μάλλον μf θα εννοείς, με 100μf στο cntrl μπορεί να σου κάνει μαλακιούλες μέχρι να φορτίσει 100nf θέλει.
> 
> Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι για εξομάλυνση και 470 να βάλεις αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι ok δεν θα έχεις κάποιο θέμα.




Μπράβο εξομάλυνση, και έψαχνα πόση ώρα να θυμηθώ την λέξη, γιαυτό χρησιμοποίησηα το σταθεροποιητής σε εισαγωγικά.
Θα κοιτάξω καλού κακού να βάλω λίγο μεγαλήτερο, για να έχω και το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

Ευχαριστώ για της άπαντήσεις.

----------


## katmadas

Γιατι εβαλες αντισταση στο gate του fet?
Χρειαζεται?
Δεν νομιζω...

----------


## spiroscfu

Φυσικά και χρειάζεται (G/S=πυκνωτής)

----------


## katmadas

> Φυσικά και χρειάζεται (G/S=πυκνωτής)



Μπορεις Σπυρο να το εξηγησεις λιγο σε παρακαλω?
Ετσι για να το καταλαβω?

----------


## spiroscfu

Φάνη δες το σαν να βάζουμε έναν πυκνωτή στην έξοδο του 555 (περιορισμός ρεύματος φόρτισης/εκφόρτωσις της πύλης για προστασία του 555)


φυσικά στα σχέδια που έχουν αναρτηθεί εδώ είναι μικρή η συχνότητα και το φαινόμενο ελαττώνεται, όπως και στο τελευταίο θα προστατεύει το 555 μόνο κατά την εκφόρτωση,
πάντως αν βάλουμε μεγάλη αντίσταση (ή και αυτήν σε μεγάλη συχνότητα) οι παλμοί στην πύλη θα γίνουν τριγωνικοί 
και έτσι το fet θα ψήνει (θα δουλεύει στην ενεργό περιοχή του).

----------


## katmadas

> Φάνη δες το σαν να βάζουμε έναν πυκνωτή στην έξοδο του 555 (περιορισμός ρεύματος φόρτισης/εκφόρτωσις της πύλης για προστασία του 555)
> 
> 
> φυσικά στα σχέδια που έχουν αναρτηθεί εδώ είναι μικρή η συχνότητα και το φαινόμενο ελαττώνεται, όπως και στο τελευταίο θα προστατεύει το 555 μόνο κατά την εκφόρτωση,
> πάντως αν βάλουμε μεγάλη αντίσταση (ή και αυτήν σε μεγάλη συχνότητα) οι παλμοί στην πύλη θα γίνουν τριγωνικοί 
> και έτσι το fet θα ψήνει (θα δουλεύει στην ενεργό περιοχή του).



Απλα νομιζω οτι το 7 πιν δεν πηγαινει ποτε High..
Μονο low...
Οταν η εξοδος ειναι High τοτε το πιν 7 ειναι ανοιχτος διακοπτης....
Με αυτην την λογικη δεν χρειαζετει αντισταση.....
Διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος....

----------


## spiroscfu

> όπως και στο τελευταίο θα προστατεύει το 555 μόνο κατά την εκφόρτωση



Για αυτό έγραψα το παραπάνω το high θα το παίρνει από την pull-up (και δεν θα υπάρξει θέμα),
το low όμως θα το κάνει το πιν 7 (πιθανόν να υπάρξει θέμα)

----------


## Spaniolas

qwe2.jpg

Ερώτηση : Αν στο παραπάνω  κύκλωμα το τροφοδοτήσω με 12 V και στα άκρα (DS) του mosfet εφαρμόσω διαφορατική τάση (π.χ. 5V ή 35V, θεωρούμε ότι το mosfet αντέχει μέχρι 100V) θα υπάρξη πρόβλημα?

 Επίσης με τη κύκλωμα μπορούμε να κάνουμε υποβιβασμό τάσης σε DC κύκλωμα αλλα στην έξοδο να έχουμε αρκετά amper. (πχ. από 12V σε 5V και 5Α)

----------

